# Day 1 New Lyft rates Phoenix



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Check my Lyft app early a.m. and they still had the old rates in the app. Went out drove for Uber for a couple hours. I didn't see as many Lyft amps as I normally do.
Just checked my Lyft app and the new rates are definitely in place. $0.35 a mile and $0.15 a minute.
I was curious to see how much money I would lose. Using the trip information from my Uber rides I calculated using Lyft rates.
The results are terrible. My three Uber trips earned me $46.46. Using the Lyft rates of 35 cents a mile and 15 cents a minute now my earnings were only $30.21. That's a 35% loss.
If anybody did any Lyft rides in Phoenix today post your results.


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

I hope no one post... only because that would mean no one is turning the app on. It’s criminal what these app companies are doing.. turn it off protest, do Uber only.. or stay off for a few days, better yet shuffle, it pays more


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

ratethis said:


> I hope no one post... only because that would mean no one is turning the app on. It's criminal what these app companies are doing.. turn it off protest, do Uber only.. or stay off for a few days, better yet shuffle, it pays more


I'd like to see other people post as far as Lyft activity they observed while out and about.


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

I’m in Maryland, rates haven’t been cut YET. This time... there’s 58 lyft cars waiting at BWI airport and 60 Uber’s


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I can't believe they seriously cut rates to 30-35 cents a mile. If that comes here I am 100% done with turning on Lyft. It would be totally pointless to drive. Even long trips would suck at 35 cents a mile. I mean drive 100 miles for $35? Then drive another 100 to return back home? Come on....


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

ratethis said:


> I'm in Maryland, rates haven't been cut YET. This time... there's 58 lyft cars waiting at BWI airport and 60 Uber's


They are not cutting rates in Maryland


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

maxroyalty1 said:


> They are not cutting rates in Maryland


What's your point? I said they haven't cut the rates yet, just because it hasn't happened yet, doesn't mean it won't happen, so I reiterate, what's your point in quoting me and posting what you did?


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

ratethis said:


> What's your point? I said they haven't cut the rates yet, just because it hasn't happened yet, doesn't mean it won't happen, so I reiterate, what's your point in quoting me and posting what you did?


That ain't cutting ish in Maryland bro just stop


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> I can't believe they seriously cut rates to 30-35 cents a mile. If that comes here I am 100% done with turning on Lyft. It would be totally pointless to drive. Even long trips would suck at 35 cents a mile. I mean drive 100 miles for $35? Then drive another 100 to return back home? Come on....


There doesnt seem to be alot that can be done about it other than not drive and/or
get it up on social media how much the pay cut actually is. 
I was thinking a 10 minute trip at 30mph
30 minute and 60 minute. 
Old and new rates. 
Get it up on social media and 
quit turning the app on
If they get away with this uber will 
follow and we will all be out of a job...


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

maxroyalty1 said:


> That ain't cutting ish in Maryland bro just stop


I'm a woman, not a bro... still you have no point in your post... UNLESS you work for lyft and have first hand information ? Other then that you have no point in quoting me. Or in assuming you know what lyft has in mind... have a good one


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

ratethis said:


> I'm a woman, not a bro... still you have no point in your post... UNLESS you work for lyft and have first hand information ? Other then that you have no point in quoting me. Or in assuming you know what lyft has in mind... have a good one


I bet it made sense to him lol. Even though English hasn't seen that combination of words since a drunk Mike Tyson.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

R3drang3r said:


> Check my Lyft app early a.m. and they still had the old rates in the app. Went out drove for Uber for a couple hours. I didn't see as many Lyft amps as I normally do.
> Just checked my Lyft app and the new rates are definitely in place. $0.35 a mile and $0.15 a minute.
> I was curious to see how much money I would lose. Using the trip information from my Uber rides I calculated using Lyft rates.
> The results are terrible. My three Uber trips earned me $46.46. Using the Lyft rates of 35 cents a mile and 15 cents a minute now my earnings were only $30.21. That's a 35% loss.
> If anybody did any Lyft rides in Phoenix today post your results.


Did you include anything for the distance and time from the ping to the pick up point?


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

R3drang3r said:


> .....
> If anybody did any Lyft rides in Phoenix today post your results.....


Wasn't even tempted to log on. Stuck the decal in the glovebox.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> There doesnt seem to be alot that can be done about it other than not drive and/or
> get it up on social media how much the pay cut actually is.
> I was thinking a 10 minute trip at 30mph
> 30 minute and 60 minute.
> ...


Comparing new Lyft rates to old Lyft rates is a 20 plus % difference.
When you compare it as I did to Uber rates it then becomes a 35 % difference for the same trip. We both know Uber doesn't pay enough as it is. Imagine 35% less for the same trip, same wear and tear. This is the message to get out.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Lyft wants basically the bottom of the bottom drivers... they are pushing ppl into their express drive program which is paying .25 per mile lmao


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

oldfart said:


> Did you include anything for the distance and time from the ping to the pick up point?


 I thought I did. But actually on second thought no I didn't. So let's look at what it would add. If you drive three miles to pick up. That adds $1.05 for the miles. Plus 5 minutes @ 0.15 = $0.75. Not 35% but still high 20's.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Lyft wants basically the bottom of the bottom drivers... they are pushing ppl into their express drive program which is paying .25 per mile lmao


I suppose that possibly might work to 
get some slaves into the rental cars 
Idt its gonna work very good on people
That already have cars though....


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Lyft wants float of mix rental and low of the low drivers... they know express drive it’s the closest they are going to get to self driving car... .25 cents per mile for express is just wrong.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I hope this thing crashes and burns before it gets to my market.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Illini said:


> I hope this thing crashes and burns before it gets to my market.


Not likely I'm afraid. It was beta tested in a few markets before it rolled out extensively this week.


----------



## Nateakascooter (Aug 21, 2019)

I did a comparison between similar rides from last night and today. Both rides were just over 19 miles. Last night was 25 min and i got $15. Today's ride was 31 min and i got $12. They're blatantly disrespecting the drivers. I have a final job interview Friday and I'm hanging this up. Not worth the fatigue and the hassle


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Most of the rental drIvers don’t know the base rate ... as a matter of fact, rental or non rental, majority drivers don’t know what the base rate is .
They also know that max profit for them is the airport runs and long distance runs...
LA cost of living vs the base rate — if LA drivers willing to do at those rates, then whole country will have drivers willing to do at low rates .
If you just do Uber, Uber will be flooded with extra drivers. Pings will go to high AR drivers .
Talking about just X.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

It is absolutely comical someone would go to the airport sit in queue, finally get a fare 35c/mile, and deadhead all the way back to the queue. Wash rinse repeat. Doing AP queue or ANY single hotspot cuts income in 1/2. Effectively that is driving for 17 cents per mile.

Wonder if there are still F150's in the lot? You cant even FUEL those @@@@ing trucks at 17 cents a mile.

For those of you not familiar with AZ, it is *114 degrees *and sunny today. So there is no shutting off engine while waiting either.

Looks like lyft already has self-driving cars! Stop research! It's not necessary!


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I didn't feel like driving today, so I did not. However, I did remove my amp yesterday. I still have a Lyft sticker, but it's on the back window. For now I think I'm just gonna do what I always do, focus on Uber rides and when Uber dries up, I might give Lyft a shot.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Hey guys. Take a deep breathe. We are all here to help each other. Infighting is counterproductive. Yes, it sucks what they have done. Work smart including dropping Lyft.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

welikecamping said:


> I didn't feel like driving today, so I did not. However, I did remove my amp yesterday. I still have a Lyft sticker, but it's on the back window. For now I think I'm just gonna do what I always do, focus on Uber rides and when Uber dries up, I might give Lyft a shot.


Back when Lyft anounced canceling primetime, my amp went in glovebox and only came out for the last few times of primetime. Last several months I never used it


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

mbd said:


> Most of the rental drIvers don't know the base rate ... as a matter of fact, rental or non rental, majority drivers don't know what the base rate is .
> They also know that max profit for them is the airport runs and long distance runs...
> LA cost of living vs the base rate - if LA drivers willing to do at those rates, then whole country will have drivers willing to do at low rates .
> If you just do Uber, Uber will be flooded with extra drivers. Pings will go to high AR drivers .
> Talking about just X.


If you are in the airport Q, go outside the airport, 10 miles away and receive the ping...? drive slowly through all the terminals and then pick up the pax ?


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

mbd said:


> If you are in the airport Q, go outside the airport, 10 miles away and receive the ping...? drive slowly through all the terminals and then pick up the pax ?


And collect big citation. Got directly to jail. Do not pass Go.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

All of the drivers who told Lyft that they value time over miles will be happy. They'll continue to drive and pick up the slack of the Lyft drivers who quit.


----------



## Nateakascooter (Aug 21, 2019)

Illini said:


> All of the drivers who told Lyft that they value time over miles will be happy. They'll continue to drive and pick up the slack of the Lyft drivers who quit.


Sad part is Lyft couldn't just pay for the drive time without cutting rates. That's some cheap disrespectful shyt


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

lyft_rat said:


> And collect big citation. Got directly to jail. Do not pass Go.


Sometimes , rare occasions I get ping outside the airport 
Last week had 1 ?
Don't go to the airport , all drivers be parked 10 miles away...


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

mbd said:


> Sometimes , rare occasions I get ping outside the airport
> Last week had 1 ?
> Don't go to the airport , all drivers be parked 10 miles away...


That would be ideal but the ants wouldn't do it


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

While the calculations of past trips can be instructive, I am curious to see what any driver actually has experienced.

The pay cuts have not hit everywhere Y-E-T, but, they are coming and if Gr*yft* gets away with it, F*ub*a*r* will be right behind it with the copy cat. If these do hit my market, it will be after Labour Day, so I will be mostly in the cab, anyhow.

Another thing that might interest some of you is that Gr*yft* is raising rates to customers substantially. This, too, is a gradual rollout. The drivers, however, will be getting none of that money.

I do hope that the ants finally get hip and stop driving.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> That would be ideal but the ants wouldn't do it


Anybody with a new vehicle will now have to make up 8$ on a 30$ run, depreciation will be factor . Anybody with a gas guzzler will have to think now , should they do a long run.


----------



## Asmedious (Jul 25, 2019)

As I said before these two rideshare companies need some competition. It seems that in my market right now, there is a local new rideshare app/company that is just coming online. I can't figure out what Lyft is thinking though. Since Uber hasn't lowered its pay to match Lyft just yet, why would Lyft assume that any driver would keep their apps on when the loss of money is just about guaranteed with them. Lyft is already way behind Uber and this scheme of theirs might just guarantee that Lyft will go bankrupt. Sure, more riders might use them if they were less expensive, but without drivers providing the service they can have a gazzillion requests for rides and that won't make a difference.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Asmedious said:


> Sure, more riders might use them if they were less expensive, but without drivers providing the service they can have a gazzillion requests for rides and that won't make a difference.


I think this sentiment nailed it. Sure, a few will still drive, but in certain markets Lyft may become a joke to riders. They've cut their own throats at huge events in big cities already. What happens when a sizable amount of riders go to request a ride and no cars are available under regular conditions? Over to Uber they go or wherever. Maybe taxi or public traspo. It is a risky gamble Lyft has undertaken here. They risk all the rider goodwill/PR of "better than Uber" they've cultivated over the years. Time will tell though.

I only laughed at your post because the thought of Lyft going bankrupt gave me a good chuckle.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Asmedious said:


> As I said before these two rideshare companies need some competition. It seems that in my market right now, there is a local new rideshare app/company that is just coming online. I can't figure out what Lyft is thinking though. Since Uber hasn't lowered its pay to match Lyft just yet, why would Lyft assume that any driver would keep their apps on when the loss of money is just about guaranteed with them. Lyft is already way behind Uber and this scheme of theirs might just guarantee that Lyft will go bankrupt. Sure, more riders might use them if they were less expensive, but without drivers providing the service they can have a gazzillion requests for rides and that won't make a difference.


Lyft has huge number of rental drivers. So they know the stats , how low drivers will keep driving . Rentals drive at a lower rate .
They know if a driver is making 1100 a week,and if he loses 100-150$, he will still keep driving. He will make up the half the money lost by doing 2-3 more runs a day
It is possible that some of these rental drivers doing over 120 runs a week.

They can go up on the bonus little bit 
,80 runs 120$ and 120 runs 200$Rental drivers will chase that 200$


----------



## Asmedious (Jul 25, 2019)

mbd said:


> Lyft has huge number of rental drivers. So they know the stats , how low drivers will keep driving . Rentals drive at a lower rate .
> They know if a driver is making 1100 a week,and if he loses 100-150$, he will still keep driving. He will make up the half the money lost by doing 2-3 more runs a day
> It is possible that some of these rental drivers doing over 120 runs a week.
> 
> ...


Jesus if I made a third of that 1100 a week part time, I might still keep driving. Depending on if there is an actual profit in there somewhere after gas and running my car into the ground.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

mbd said:


> Anybody with a new vehicle will now have to make up 8$ on a 30$ run, *depreciation will be factor . *Anybody with a gas guzzler will have to think now , should they do a long run.


With the new rates drivers can kiss compensation for depreciation goodbye

We are now at just minimum wage and gas money.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> Check my Lyft app early a.m. and they still had the old rates in the app. Went out drove for Uber for a couple hours. I didn't see as many Lyft amps as I normally do.
> Just checked my Lyft app and the new rates are definitely in place. $0.35 a mile and $0.15 a minute.
> I was curious to see how much money I would lose. Using the trip information from my Uber rides I calculated using Lyft rates.
> The results are terrible. My three Uber trips earned me $46.46. Using the Lyft rates of 35 cents a mile and 15 cents a minute now my earnings were only $30.21. That's a 35% loss.
> If anybody did any Lyft rides in Phoenix today post your results.


Let's Review:

A. Lyft Stock Closed ⬆ Today
54.15 USD +0.50 (0.93%)

B. Drivers earning less
C. Drivers continue to chauffeur Lyft's clients
D. Stock holders & Wall Street happy

To sum up:
Problem ain't Lyft
Problem is the drivers ✔


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I checked the Phoenix Boards. The sample size is small, but, this is a substantial pay cut. I am going to check the Minnesota and Nevada Boards, as well.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Vegas too. They have a week on us



Another Uber Driver said:


> I checked the Phoenix Boards. The sample size is small, but, this is a substantial pay cut. I am going to check the Minnesota and Nevada Boards, as well.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


> Vegas too.


Las Vegas got both the pay cut to the drivers and increase to the customers. I have yet to see any sample trip comparisons there, though. I have seen two on the Phoenix Boards. Those two bear out my theories.


----------



## adaleenb5 (Aug 15, 2019)

Don't the new rates start after accept meaning you get paid for pickup miles and time too?


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

When this comes to my city, it’s going to be min fare city. As it is, at least half my rides I get paid under $5. Now it will be a long history showing $2.25 all the way down. 

8000 rides in and this is the final straw. NY was going to or already did crack down on empty miles driven, causing congestion, so this is their answer. 

I’m dusting off my CDL and going back into trucking. 1 month and I’m gone. Might get to see some of the carnage before I go. Good luck.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

adaleenb5 said:


> Don't the new rates start after accept meaning you get paid for pickup miles and time too?


They do, but here is the rub:

If you go three miles to fetch someone who is going three miles, you are getting about the same as you were under the last rates.

If you go one mile to take someone ten miles, you are losing money on those extra nine miles.

It does not benefit you to accept a close trip, marry, it harms you. You are better off chasing those fifteen minutes away trips.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

adaleenb5 said:


> Don't the new rates start after accept meaning you get paid for pickup miles and time too?


Yeah, with a 40% mileage rate cut and small increase in per minute rate. I'd lose 20% on my former long Lyft scheduled trips to the airport, where it's mostly highway miles.

No Lyft for me today, Uber only.


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

mbd said:


> If you are in the airport Q, go outside the airport, 10 miles away and receive the ping...? drive slowly through all the terminals and then pick up the pax ?


There are still people trying to think up an angle to beat the new lyft pay system. At the new rate the time pays you $9.45 am hour. The per mile rate probably doesn't cover your operating expenses. With lyft you've become a minimum wage employee who only gets paid when on a call. 
Remember though you still assume all the risks of driving with tickets, accidents and breakdowns around every turn. Lets not forget the $2,500 lyft deductible. 
I think the only real angle left to play is to pan handle all your customers for tips.
Good luck guys/girls.


----------



## adaleenb5 (Aug 15, 2019)

I realize this, but the OP's calculations didn't account for that


----------



## DustyToad (Jan 10, 2018)

Have any of you thought about how some of us drivers pay 100% of our own living expenses and some of us don’t because they receive public assistance?

I’ve noticed in my market the drivers at the airport queue don’t leave the lot. A lot of them stand around talking, eating, playing games, watching movies in the back of SUVs. They all are waiting for an airport surge to do rides. I know they don’t earn much doing rideshare that way.

It is my thought (feeling for the SJW type) that these people don’t need to do rides to earn a living because some/all of their living expenses are being paid for through other people’s taxes.

If my thought (feeling) is correct don’t think for a second that Uber/Lyft doesn’t already know this and has been capitalizing on it for all this time.

If so we (people not on assistance) are doomed. This job will only be sustainable for people on public assistance.

Please discuss...


----------



## adaleenb5 (Aug 15, 2019)

Many drivers here would claim that's the optimal way to profit from ride sharing: high $$ per mile driven. Forget $$/hour outside of your house. Just preserve miles on your ratty car and boost $$/mile even if it's just 20 miles you drive that day after spending 10 hours in your car

It's no wonder many drivers here are miserable


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Lyft wants basically the bottom of the bottom drivers... they are pushing ppl into their express drive program which is paying .25 per mile lmao


How do they define criminals anymore? Tough to imagine a group of thugs who deserve prison more than ridesharing.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> There doesnt seem to be alot that can be done about it other than not drive and/or
> get it up on social media how much the pay cut actually is.
> I was thinking a 10 minute trip at 30mph
> 30 minute and 60 minute.
> ...


Get that sit up on Facebook and twitter! Put em on BLAST! Contact local media and get it on the news! Sock em right in the nose if they do it. Phoenix can make them back down and return rates if they actually try.

This shot would never fly in Seattle. We go thermonuclear.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

DustyToad said:


> Have any of you thought about how some of us drivers pay 100% of our own living expenses and some of us don't because they receive public assistance?
> 
> I've noticed in my market the drivers at the airport queue don't leave the lot. A lot of them stand around talking, eating, playing games, watching movies in the back of SUVs. They all are waiting for an airport surge to do rides. I know they don't earn much doing rideshare that way.
> 
> ...


We all qualify for assistance. Unless you have a good primary job. Me, I avoid any assistance, even if I qualify.

That's why alot of retirees do U/L. They can make money without showing it, so they still get their social security checks.



DustyToad said:


> If my thought (feeling) is correct don't think for a second that Uber/Lyft doesn't already know this and has been capitalizing on it for all this time.


Shyyyt. I bet even U/L are surprised the last few rate cuts that people STILL drive for them. Hell, even i thought 60 cents was the bottom. Wrong!

We will see if the rental drivers start turning in their cars the next few weeks.

Phoenix has a busy season in the winter and especially spring. No way-- what drivers who are left, will keep up with the demand. But we'll see...


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

I am a Vegas driver. We don’t have far pickups so getting paid time and distance for pickups doesn’t help. 

I did 2 highway rides. I lost about 20% compared to the old rates

Minimum fare is the same so city rides will be the same. City rides in traffic may be slightly more than before 

Best advice I can give, do shorter trips with less highway miles. Highway rides you will lose a lot of $$ compared to before. Don’t go after long pickups either if you didn’t before. It’s not worth it as you will be making way less per mile to cover gas and expenses. Focus on rides that will make you more $$ per mile. Gas maintenance and repairs aren’t cheap.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> I am a Vegas driver. We don't have far pickups so getting paid time and distance for pickups doesn't help.
> 
> I did 2 highway rides. I lost about 20% compared to the old rates
> 
> ...


Telling me doesn't actually help you. Providing data and communicating with social media and your local TV media will certainly pay dividends.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

DustyToad said:


> Have any of you thought about how some of us drivers pay 100% of our own living expenses and some of us don't because they receive public assistance?
> 
> I've noticed in my market the drivers at the airport queue don't leave the lot. A lot of them stand around talking, eating, playing games, watching movies in the back of SUVs. They all are waiting for an airport surge to do rides. I know they don't earn much doing rideshare that way.
> 
> ...


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I'm thinking today is Uber only. Sorry not sorry Lyft.


----------



## pvtandrewmalone (Oct 2, 2016)

Nateakascooter said:


> Sad part is Lyft couldn't just pay for the drive time without cutting rates. That's some cheap disrespectful shyt


Even Uber pays for the drive time on pickups over 11 minutes...and did so without using it to mask a 20% rate cut on top of already bargain basement rates. Between that and stealing the Prime Time, Lyft is the scumbag company way worse than Uber. Need to do something to get the media and general public to understand.

Also...Who the values time over mileage? In the old taxi days, time was only added to the meter in slow traffic. Total non-issue on most rides. Lyft is just flat out lying about the supposed "feedback" they get from drivers .. total aszhole company!!!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

So based on everyone's feedback the Lyft spin machine will put out a message as follows:

*Message from the Lyft Support Team:*

Many of you are anxious to get feedback on how the new rate rollout will affect you. We recently implemented the new rate structure in Phoenix and based on the driver feedback it is a smashing success!

In an effort for full transparency we have gotten several feedbacks and are happy to share the driver's discoveries.

- @oldfart correctly pointed out that the new improved rate structure now pays you from the point of ping acceptance! (YEEESSSS)
- @R3drang3r noted that after he corrected his calculations to include pick up rates his calculations were much improved from his original estimates!
- @Don'tchasethesurge pointed out how nicely this will fit with Express Drive! (Sign up boys and girls!!!)
- @Nateakascooter stated what a motivating factor the new rate structure is.
- @welikecamping said he is "keeping the Lyft Sticker in his window" (Thanks for there vote of confidence!)
- @Illini pointed out that many drivers will be happy that Lyft values their time! (you bet we do!)
- And finally, @Another Uber Driver highlighted that Lyft leads the way and Uber often copies us! (thanks for noting our leadership!)

Based on the valuable input of our drivers this new rate structure will be very successful for drivers all over the Country! These highly desirable changes are coming soon! Enjoy the new structure and thanks for serving the community!


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

adaleenb5 said:


> I realize this, but the OP's calculations didn't account for that


Factoring in the extra miles you're still losing 25% .



Uberisfuninlv said:


> Best advice I can give, do shorter trips with less highway miles. Highway rides you will lose a lot of $$ compared to before. Don't go after long pickups either if you didn't before. It's not worth it as you will be making way less per mile to cover gas and expenses. Focus on rides that will make you more $$ per mile. Gas maintenance and repairs aren't cheap.


 The best advice is to stop doing Lyft rides. Please you're missing the point. Had you done the same ride with Uber you would have made 25% more. Considering Uber doesn't pay enough to begin with. 
How can we even consider driving for Less?


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> Best advice I can give, do shorter trips with less highway miles. Highway rides you will lose a lot of $$ compared to before. Don't go after long pickups either if you didn't before. It's not worth it as you will be making way less per mile to cover gas and expenses. Focus on rides that will make you more $$ per mile. Gas maintenance and repairs aren't cheap.


Except you don't know how long the trip is unless you accept it first. You could cancel after seeing that its a long trip, but too many of those and you'll be deactivated.



R3drang3r said:


> The best advice is to stop doing Lyft rides. Please you're missing the point. Had you done the same ride with Uber you would have made 25% more. Considering Uber doesn't pay enough to begin with.
> How can we even consider driving for Less?


The problem is, if everybody stop driving Lyft and do Uber only - all of the sudden the demand on Uber is gonna be much lower since there will be many more driver than usual. That already happened to me this morning.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

lyft pax are shuffle meat at this point



Syn said:


> Except you don't know how long the trip is unless you accept it first. You could cancel after seeing that its a long trip, but too many of those and you'll be deactivated.
> 
> 
> The problem is, if everybody stop driving Lyft and do Uber only - all of the sudden the demand on Uber is gonna be much lower since there will be many more driver than usual. That already happened to me this morning.


Not entirely... if user see the the wait on lyft to be outrageous then they would switch. I leave my lyft app on and let the pings ring out.... community suffer!


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Not entirely... if user see the the wait on lyft to be outrageous then they would switch. I leave my lyft app on and let the pings ring out.... community suffer!


I dunno man, this morning I decided to drive Uber only ... I had only 3 rides (app. 10 miles each) between 7-9 am and Thursdays are usually pretty busy.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I drove Uber only until about 10:30 when it died off. I cleaned up nicely with $92. I then fired up Lyft and picked up another $27 before I quit.

Last night I got a text from Lyft. Said that if I were in Tempe near ASU between 0800 and 0930, I could earn an additional $1.50!!

Man, that was hard to pass up.


----------



## UberLyftDriverGuy (Sep 12, 2017)

They haven't learned by having the threat of mandatory minimum wage forced on them from classifying drivers as employees? Really dumb! These companies Screwber and Grift are not just screwing their drivers "valuable partners" but they are screwing themselves down the road! Can't fix stupid!


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

.35 a mile is a joke. That is alot of miles for $5. So you know what drivers are going to do.


----------



## realbaseball (May 16, 2015)

R3drang3r said:


> Check my Lyft app early a.m. and they still had the old rates in the app. Went out drove for Uber for a couple hours. I didn't see as many Lyft amps as I normally do.
> Just checked my Lyft app and the new rates are definitely in place. $0.35 a mile and $0.15 a minute.
> I was curious to see how much money I would lose. Using the trip information from my Uber rides I calculated using Lyft rates.
> The results are terrible. My three Uber trips earned me $46.46. Using the Lyft rates of 35 cents a mile and 15 cents a minute now my earnings were only $30.21. That's a 35% loss.
> If anybody did any Lyft rides in Phoenix today post your results.


I did one ride early at the old rate. Then at about 2:30 I picked up a semi regular rider. In the pre new rate era that regular rider's ride total was always $19.18. The same ride now turned into $15.89. I emailed them complaining about this ride & the new rates. I've yet to get a response


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Make sure you leave those app on and let those ping time out on lyft


----------



## Mpls55345 (Dec 8, 2018)

June132017 said:


> .35 a mile is a joke. That is alot of miles for $5. So you know what drivers are going to do.


Yes. They will keep on driving


----------



## D4N (Aug 23, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> Check my Lyft app early a.m. and they still had the old rates in the app. Went out drove for Uber for a couple hours. I didn't see as many Lyft amps as I normally do.
> Just checked my Lyft app and the new rates are definitely in place. $0.35 a mile and $0.15 a minute.
> I was curious to see how much money I would lose. Using the trip information from my Uber rides I calculated using Lyft rates.
> The results are terrible. My three Uber trips earned me $46.46. Using the Lyft rates of 35 cents a mile and 15 cents a minute now my earnings were only $30.21. That's a 35% loss.
> If anybody did any Lyft rides in Phoenix today post your results.


I think Lyft thinks drivers as monkeys. They said they would pay miles and time for picking up a passenger, but they cut the rates big time.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Lyft know they have the express drive renters and also there's a lot of lyft loyalists that will continue to drive no matter how low these crooks lower the rates, I wouldn't even open my car door for 35 cents a minute, These app gigs know they have the market share and many people willing to drive for pennies.... The bigger question is will Uber follow behind lyft and lower there rates?



Nateakascooter said:


> Sad part is Lyft couldn't just pay for the drive time without cutting rates. That's some cheap disrespectful shyt


That's how these app gigs do business, Drivers should never expect to gain more without lyft or Uber taking away something....They don't care about drivers.


----------



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

charmer37 said:


> Lyft know they have the express drive renters and also there's a lot of lyft loyalists that will continue to drive no matter how low these crooks lower the rates, I wouldn't even open my car door for 35 cents a minute, These app gigs know they have the market share and many people willing to drive for pennies.... The bigger question is will Uber follow behind lyft and lower there rates?
> 
> 
> That's how these app gigs do business, Drivers should never expect to gain more without lyft or Uber taking away something....They don't care about drivers.


They may be able to get away with that in the big cities but everywhere else they impose this rate they're going to die. In The suburbs in my market Lyft can't even meet low demand at $0.60 a mile.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

If this pay cut doesn't cause mass exit from Lyft drivers, guess what company will have the same pay cut soon?


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

I just hope drivers let lyft pings on and let them ring out.... hurting the community hurts lyft!


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

charmer37 said:


> Lyft know they have the express drive renters and also there's a lot of lyft loyalists that will continue to drive no matter how low these crooks lower the rates, I wouldn't even open my car door for 35 cents a minute, These app gigs know they have the market share and many people willing to drive for pennies.... The bigger question is will Uber follow behind lyft and lower there rates?
> 
> 
> That's how these app gigs do business, Drivers should never expect to gain more without lyft or Uber taking away something....They don't care about drivers.


Even ants have their limits.

In January 2016, uber cut the per mile rate in Detroit to 22.5 cents per mile and raised the per minute to 22.5 cents per minute.

It backfired on uber. Surges went thru the roof because many drivers refused to drive for those horrible rates.

Less than 3 months later, uber was forced to return the rates mostly but not all the way back to where they were.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

June132017 said:


> .35 a mile is a joke. That is alot of miles for $5. So you know what drivers*ants* are going to do.


FIFY



Mpls55345 said:


> They will keep on driving


This is why we call them "ants".



charmer37 said:


> Lyft know they have the express drive renters and also there's a lot of lyft loyalists that will continue to drive no matter how low these crooks lower the rates,


A gentleman whose answers I generally respect, has informed me that the Gr*yft* Dist*ress* J*ivers* make up as much as thirty per-cent of Gr*yft*'s fleet. Add to them the Gr*yft* Girl Scouts and the ants, and they likely will be able to cover most of their demand..



amazinghl said:


> If this pay cut doesn't cause mass exit from Lyft drivers, guess what company will have the same pay cut soon?


Bet on it. Each one of these has copycatted the other since they went into competition with each other.



Nats121 said:


> Even ants have their limits.


While the Detroit example is certainly instructive, the rub is that there seems to be no consistency to what the ants will do. We can only hope that they look at their deposit tally at the end of a week or two and decide to park the cars and collect bottles and cans to sell to recyclers.


----------



## LoLo SF (Jul 12, 2019)

If those are the rates they pay, then they should allow any car on the platform that is safe. No matter how old, how ugly, how much damage -- if it is safe, you are ready to drive.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

R3drang3r said:


> Check my Lyft app early a.m. and they still had the old rates in the app. Went out drove for Uber for a couple hours. I didn't see as many Lyft amps as I normally do.
> Just checked my Lyft app and the new rates are definitely in place. $0.35 a mile and $0.15 a minute.
> I was curious to see how much money I would lose. Using the trip information from my Uber rides I calculated using Lyft rates.
> The results are terrible. My three Uber trips earned me $46.46. Using the Lyft rates of 35 cents a mile and 15 cents a minute now my earnings were only $30.21. That's a 35% loss.
> If anybody did any Lyft rides in Phoenix today post your results.


Did you factor in what your deadmiles were to each Uber pickup and add that to the Lyft rates. Sure it's srill a paycut but not as bad


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

For some weird reason, Lyft is still paying over $0.60 per mile in Moline, IL. Just a mile across the river in Davenport, IA...Lyft only pays $0.45 per mile.

I had two rides originating in Moline, IL today, and both were figured at $0.6375 per mile...


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Dead miles for each ride averages below two miles.

Having a pay cut of nearly 40% just so you can get on average a $1 pickup fee is a bunch of hot garbage.

No ride is worth it at 37 cents a mile. Not one ****ing ride.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Oh no, the community needs us right now. ???
Airports empty and people need rides all over! :thumbup:








I have logged in
but every ping I can't get myself to accept anything.

ZERO rides since Wednesday

@@@@ Lyft


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

rkozy said:


> I had two rides originating in Moline, IL today, and both were figured at $0.6375 per mile...


Gryft has not implemented either the driver pay cuts or customer rate increases in Illinois Y-E-T.



doyousensehumor said:


> I have logged in but every ping I can't get myself to accept anything.
> ZERO rides since Wednesday


STAY STRONG, PHOENIX, LAS VEGAS, MINNEAPOLIS AND SAINT PAUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mikemike88 (Jun 8, 2018)

coming soon: .15 cents per mile

There will still be drivers at .15 cents


Stop the madness and delete Lyft app!


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

What about more subversive collective action against Lyft in places where they cut the rates to these ridiculous levels? Some are letting all pings time out. That is one way. Another might be doing pings on the rider app then calling the driver to ask them why they are working for gas money (then cancel). Yes, it is kind of a jerk move towards the driver but they cannot be profitable anyway at 30 cents a mile. It is impossible! Many probably have no idea how they are being screwed and this might educate them.


----------



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> What about more subversive collective action against Lyft in places where they cut the rates to these ridiculous levels? Some are letting all pings time out. That is one way. Another might be doing pings on the rider app then calling the driver to ask them why they are working for gas money (then cancel). Yes, it is kind of a jerk move towards the driver but they cannot be profitable anyway at 30 cents a mile. It is impossible! Many probably have no idea how they are being screwed and this might educate them.


That would be cool but deactivation would probably come pretty quickly.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

LoLo SF said:


> If those are the rates they pay, then they should allow any car on the platform that is safe. No matter how old, how ugly, how much damage -- if it is safe, you are ready to drive.


I said the same awhile back.
In my market Uber is 15 years and newer, and Lyft is 10.
If Lyft loses drivers, they could opt to change to 15 and increase their driver pool.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> If Lyft loses drivers, they could opt to change to 15 and increase their driver pool.


And program those pings for ghetto, hospital, VIP, extra long pickups, and bad pax ratings.


----------



## georgiahomeboy (Dec 24, 2016)

R3drang3r said:


> is this what ridesharing has become? modern day sweatshop taking advantage of immigrant workforce who has a different idea of what fair wages are and destroying Americans in the process.


----------



## GreatOrchid (Apr 9, 2019)

in the absence of regulation these quote companys will do whatever they need to exist cut others dont cut the root problem


----------



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

GreatOrchid said:


> in the absence of regulation these quote companys will do whatever they need to exist cut others dont cut the root problem


All these companies whether it's Lyft, Uber, Door Dash, Postmates etc etc have the same exploitative mindset. They actually pay marketing people to deceive their workforce. Just look at Lyft with balls to spin driving $0.30 a mile into a good thing. Many of their drivers are gullible enough to believe it.

Heck Doordash was even stealing their drivers tips. Customers were paying tips to drivers through the app not knowing that in many cases drivers never saw the tips. Yeah they have some cockamamie explanation, but in the end they were just stealing millions of dollars meant for their drivers.

The chickens will come home. They will come in the form of government regulations and reclassification of independent contractors to employees. Read the IRS website on what is considered an independent contractor. Drivers for Lyft and Uber are not even close to independent contractors. They've gotten away with it until now but their days are numbered.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

Lessthanminimum said:


> All these companies whether it's Lyft, Uber, Door Dash, Postmates etc etc have the same exploitative mindset. They actually pay marketing people to deceive their workforce. Just look at Lyft with balls to spin driving $0.30 a mile into a good thing. Many of their drivers are gullible enough to believe it.
> 
> Heck Doordash was even stealing their drivers tips. Customers were paying tips to drivers through the app not knowing that in many cases drivers never saw the tips. Yeah they have some cockamamie explanation, but in the end they were just stealing millions of dollars meant for their drivers.
> 
> The chickens will come home. They will come in the form of government regulations and reclassification of independent contractors to employees. Read the IRS website on what is considered an independent contractor. Drivers for Lyft and Uber are not even close to independent contractors. They've gotten away with it until now but their days are numbered.


Finding gainful employment is in itself a full time job.✔
?No secret unambitious Uber drivers prefer sitting in their cars playin' tunes
blaming Uber, Lyft, DD and Passengers for their life's problems

Problem ain't Lyft, Uber, Door Dash, Postmates etc
Problem is the lazy drivers who allow themselves to be exploited?

These guys Know U ain't goin' nowhere, givin' U pennies
and Laughing all the way to The bank


----------



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

Ignatz said:


> Finding gainful employment is in itself a full time job.✔
> ?No secret unambitious Uber drivers prefer sitting in their cars playin' tunes
> blaming Uber, Lyft, DD and Passengers for their life's problems
> 
> ...


Simplistic answer to a complicated problem. Whether it's drivers, servers, or others in the service industry, it's their own fault for being lazy.

The tech companies are of course not to be scrutinized for their business practices. They are given a free pass on their failure to pay taxes, provide benefits, and safety protections for their workers. After all, the drivers that move their products and customers are just lazy anyways. They just need to make better choices.

Yeah we've heard he's talking points many times before. Thanks for the refresher.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

maxroyalty1 said:


> They are not cutting rates in Maryland


Oh yee of little faith...


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Lyft wants basically the bottom of the bottom drivers... they are pushing ppl into their express drive program which is paying .25 per mile lmao


This is legit criminal.



LoLo SF said:


> If those are the rates they pay, then they should allow any car on the platform that is safe. No matter how old, how ugly, how much damage -- if it is safe, you are ready to drive.


That'll be their next move.


----------



## Cape67 (May 17, 2016)

Better off simply selling your car and taking the cash than wasting hours and days hopelessly liquidating your car's value at these rates.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Jo3030 said:


> This is legit criminal.
> 
> 
> That'll be their next move.


It's clear as day there. You lost $5.80 while only gaining .$.78. What an "improvement".

I recently went to a Pep Boys to have my Fair car serviced. Couple years ago the Lyft Distress Drive area would be packed with drivers coming in. But at 40 cents a mile it appears drivers have wised up to some extent. As I waited a couple hours for my car I didn't see many drivers coming in, maybe like 3.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Jo3030 said:


> This is legit criminal.
> 
> 
> That'll be their next move.


That is disgusting.

I wonder what Lyft made on those rides.


----------



## Ignatz (Aug 3, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> It's clear as day there. You lost $5.80 while only gaining .$.78. What an "improvement".
> 
> I recently went to a Pep Boys to have my Fair car serviced. Couple years ago the Lyft Distress Drive area would be packed with drivers coming in. But at 40 cents a mile it appears drivers have wised up to some extent. As I waited a couple hours for my car I didn't see many drivers coming in, maybe like 3.


⚠considering your opinions have always been driven by emotional hatred of the subject and subsequently unobjective we must heavily discount your conclusions

?I'm confident your observation is only an indication
drivers aren't having their cars serviced.
?The quantity of drivers has increased over the past 24 months as
Driver's revenue decrease. Why else would Lyft be confident to lower fares without concern for disposable nonemployees.

Uber & Lyft are aware that drivers enjoy being exploited

Problem isn't Uber nor Lyft
Problem is the drivers who continue to chauffeur Uber's clients


----------



## screwber (Dec 15, 2015)

R3drang3r said:


> Check my Lyft app early a.m. and they still had the old rates in the app. Went out drove for Uber for a couple hours. I didn't see as many Lyft amps as I normally do.
> Just checked my Lyft app and the new rates are definitely in place. $0.35 a mile and $0.15 a minute.
> I was curious to see how much money I would lose. Using the trip information from my Uber rides I calculated using Lyft rates.
> The results are terrible. My three Uber trips earned me $46.46. Using the Lyft rates of 35 cents a mile and 15 cents a minute now my earnings were only $30.21. That's a 35% loss.
> ...





CarpeNoctem said:


> That is disgusting.
> 
> I wonder what Lyft made on those rides.


It's easy to see...check the ride recap..Lyft and Uber are making as much per ride as the drivers with their avarice platform fees and other charges.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Lyft wants basically the bottom of the bottom drivers... they are pushing ppl into their express drive program which is paying .25 per mile lmao


--------------------------------
Since many drivers are driving for both companies, that statement is not only dumb, it does not apply. Lyft like Uber only wants to flood the streets with their drivers so that their customers can receive a ride in less than 8 minutes from the time they call for one.



R3drang3r said:


> Check my Lyft app early a.m. and they still had the old rates in the app. Went out drove for Uber for a couple hours. I didn't see as many Lyft amps as I normally do.
> Just checked my Lyft app and the new rates are definitely in place. $0.35 a mile and $0.15 a minute.
> I was curious to see how much money I would lose. Using the trip information from my Uber rides I calculated using Lyft rates.
> The results are terrible. My three Uber trips earned me $46.46. Using the Lyft rates of 35 cents a mile and 15 cents a minute now my earnings were only $30.21. That's a 35% loss.
> If anybody did any Lyft rides in Phoenix today post your results.


----------------------
My first thought after reading your post is this -- I have tracked 200 trips with Lyft. When comparing two trips of the same distance and time of day, there is no consistency and often a big difference in the fare charged. Therefore, trying to determine amount lost when comparing Uber trips and Lyft trips is a waste of time. Both companies are constantly trying to increase the revenue by screwing the drivers. Uber will be adjusting their fares in the near future because they do not want to be outdone by Lyft. 
They have started paying for the drive to pickup a pax -- the reality is that they are paying on the front end of the pickup but paying less after the pickup. For the driver -- the fare is the same as before the change but the driver now feels better because they are being paid for the drive time to pick up the pax. It is nothing more than Psychology 101. Neither company can afford to charge more for trips because the competition is so fierce between Lyft & Uber. The public will only bare so much in trip cost. I am already hearing complaints about how much is being charged for trips.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> --------------------------------
> Since many drivers are driving for both companies, that statement is not only dumb, it does not apply. Lyft like Uber only wants to flood the streets with their drivers so that their customers can receive a ride in less than 8 minutes from the time they call for one.
> 
> 
> ...


Let them take a cab then.


----------



## Pedro Paramo66 (Jan 17, 2018)

ratethis said:


> I hope no one post... only because that would mean no one is turning the app on. It's criminal what these app companies are doing.. turn it off protest, do Uber only.. or stay off for a few days, better yet shuffle, it pays more


Soone r or later we end up paying from our money to the cheap entitled pax fot the ride
????


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

maxroyalty1 said:


> They are not cutting rates in Maryland


Once they roll out a new product in test markets it's game over for every other market. I would say January first is the national roll out for this bs pay rate.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Once they roll out a new product in test markets it's game over for every other market. I would say January first is the national roll out for this bs pay rate.


Probably right before New Years Eve so they can get even more cash. They're greedy like that. Maybe even right before Halloween.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

maxroyalty1 said:


> They are not cutting rates in Maryland


YET...



68350 said:


> Not likely I'm afraid.  It was beta tested in a few markets before it rolled out extensively this week.


Not in Memphis yet...


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Nobody with their own car will drive for Lyft rates and non surges right now.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

R3drang3r said:


> Check my Lyft app early a.m. and they still had the old rates in the app. Went out drove for Uber for a couple hours. I didn't see as many Lyft amps as I normally do.
> Just checked my Lyft app and the new rates are definitely in place. $0.35 a mile and $0.15 a minute.
> I was curious to see how much money I would lose. Using the trip information from my Uber rides I calculated using Lyft rates.
> The results are terrible. My three Uber trips earned me $46.46. Using the Lyft rates of 35 cents a mile and 15 cents a minute now my earnings were only $30.21. That's a 35% loss.
> If anybody did any Lyft rides in Phoenix today post your results.


A PINK MUSTACHE FLOATS BY IN THE RIVER BELOW . . . .


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

touberornottouber said:


> Probably right before New Years Eve so they can get even more cash. They're greedy like that. Maybe even right before Halloween.





Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Once they roll out a new product in test markets it's game over for every other market. I would say January first is the national roll out for this bs pay rate.


I'll stop driving. Isn't my main source of income. We are still well over a $1/mile in my market. If it goes down at all I'll stop.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

maxroyalty1 said:


> They are not cutting rates in Maryland


according to who? If it is from Lyft they obviously have just as much crediblity as Trump meaning zero.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> Probably right before New Years Eve so they can get even more cash. They're greedy like that. Maybe even right before Halloween.


i hope not as many drivers drive this new years


----------

